# Chickens in the park?



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

About two years ago someone released a roster and two hens in Duxton Plain Park. Their numbers went up exponentially. Now there should be hundreds of chickens, but that is not the case. Their numbers have drastically reduced.

There are lots of restaurants serving tasty chicken with back doors facing the park. You know the ones on Craig road? I wonder if that chicken is fresher than I think?


----------

